# graphics card and the other stuff! help



## Lost-One (May 23, 2012)

hello everyone,
i  wanted some help on the things  i m going to buy.My budget is 30k.i want to buy graphics card,psu,dvd rom,CPU Cooler,[ internal hard disk ] optional ]
i read some threads and did some googling , a lil bit of research some reviews and then i hit my head too desk and screamed wtf..because for me i tried to understand everything but watching so many numbers and letter..i felt like there was a war going on between them..but whatsoever back to my question

old rig
my cousin is buyin a new one so he gave me his old rig.i asked for his help cuz he knows more about pc then me he just gave me this site name and said good luck....his pc is more over like a ancient time machine or something..so please don't be rude i know its not good..

Processor ------ intel core 2 quad q8200 @ 2.33 ghz
Motherboard------intel dg35ec
RAM ------------- 4 gb ddr2
Graphic Card------nvidia 8400 gs
HDD----500 gb
PSU----450 watt umax
Monitor---acer max res 1440 900

so that it budget 30 k stuff i  m buyin is down prices vary as from jas thread..i dont know why

gfx card-EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card  Rs. 16006 [ EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com ]	

MSI NVIDIA N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II 2GD5/OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card  Rs. 17052 [ MSI NVIDIA N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II 2GD5/OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com ]

these are two i found good and i m stuck at them so please help me choose btw prices are from flipcart..

dvd rom-[ Asus DRW-24B3ST Internal Optical Drive | Internal Optical Drive | Flipkart.com ]

cpu cooler-[ Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com ]

p.s.u-there are three based on old and these new configuration

[ Seasonic SS-750JS 750 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com ]

[ Corsair CMPSU-800GUK 800 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com ]

[ Corsair CMPSU-700GUK 700 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com ]

thank you,
for u Patience and for reading and understanding what i was trying to say..


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2012)

you better opt for HD7850. 16k is high for 560Ti. And PSU, you may opt for Seasonic S12-II 520W. 

and also consider changing the motherboard. Overclock the processor to 3.5Ghz and you don't have to worry about upgrading your rig for another 2-3yrs.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 23, 2012)

Go for the gigabyte/sapphire 7850 instead of the gtx560ti. Your cpu is good enough, just overclock it a little. For the psu go for the seasonic 520w or corsair gs600. If possible Buy a good motherboard and ddr3 motherboard as suggested by Sam. 
You don't nee any hdd as of now, buy later when price comes down.
The cooler is good, go for it. All the components including the mobo may go over 30k, but will be worth.


----------



## Lost-One (May 23, 2012)

hello everyone,
thank u for replies

i can't buy a new motherboard as u already know a good motherboard would be above 16k and i would hardly have any money left after buying gpu,psu,dvd rom,cpu cooler, i will leave the hard disk for now as saikiasunny suggested..but still no money for motherboard and the prices i have shown are from flipcart and sam what should be the pirces of the cards i have shown here according to u,cuz i haven't bought pc items before and where i live i don't think there is any pc shop.so i went for online as flipcart has cash on delivery..i will try to check out the shops if there are any near by but first i have to decide what i m buying only after that i could go and buy..
and i m keen to nvidia more cuz my friends have nvidia and even my cousin is buying a gtx 600 series card....
so please help me decide 

thank you


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 23, 2012)

@Lost-One If your posts are taking time to show up, it's not the fault of your slow internet. Read the FAQ (Link given in my signature) and you'll know the reason.


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2012)

@Last-One, your second option is SMCInternational. they don't provide COD but prices are lower than flipkart. 
Also you can go for a G41 that cost 3-4k from Gigabyte or try overclocking from within windows. For GPU, 560Ti is fine but flipkart prices are higher than normal. Else wait for 660Ti. it'll be priced ~18k but should be much faster than 560Ti.


----------



## Lost-One (May 23, 2012)

i didn't said i was going to buy from flipcart its just for reference or maybe i cud buy from them..but depends cuz as i already told that i have never been in buying pc stuff and i don't know much either plus i m only 16 i dont have bank account or credit or debit card that's why COD and u know how good indian shop markets are for a 16 yrs old teen who wants to buy a new pc items,they are just gonna sell me some cheap model or something...that's why i read some threads here did some research and finally stopped at these items..now i cudn't decide so i wanted u r help.. 
@ sam--ur  right about 660 ti but i don't know when its going to launch and i only have moreover 15 days to buy plus 10th result is coming out so i better hurry..
 u can tell me which card is best for 560 ti version and i will ask for it around the shops and then i will tell u the prices and u can tell me if they are good to buy or not

@ krishnandu.sarka thanks for the heads up...

thank you


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2012)

this is the best GTX 560Ti out on the market 

N560GTX-Ti Hawk ( Twin Frozr III )


----------



## saikiasunny (May 24, 2012)

Man you don't need a 16k mobo to overclock . A nice g41 around 5-6k will be enough. You can get a h.i.s. 7850 for around 15k on flipkart. And if you can wait 4 or 5 days, they will also have the gigabyte one. All you've got to do is buy a mobo+ddr3 ram+gpu+cooler>=30k.
And don't worry, even i am of 16


----------



## Lost-One (May 24, 2012)

hi,
@top-gear  hey thanks for reply..
   in the previous post i posted the N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II 2GD5/OC it has 2 gb memory and the N560GTX-Ti Hawk ( Twin Frozr III ) has 1 gb but hawk version has more core clock and memory clock speed..so which one should i buy cuz as gta iv used more than 1 gb and who know what the gta v will hold..
and more other games..
ps.what do u think about p.s.u which one should i buy..and please do tell about if other stuff is good or not that i have chosen
thank you

@saikiasunny - hi
as u already know my rig is too old so my cousin first tried to sell it but the pc vendor told him that the pc is too old and barely anyone buys this kind of old stuff and he will only get maximum 3000 for it...so he gave it to me and told me if i replace the gpu+psu+dvd rom+cpu cooler i should be able to play games for now..and btw i m thinking of gathering some money and buy a ivy bridge + a good motherboard +ram later..so what do u think 

thanks for replying


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2012)

get N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II 2GD5/OC - it's 2GB Vram will really come handy if you are gaming @ HD resolution but if consider getting Sapphire HD7850 ( twin fan ) @ ~16.5k - it performs better with around ~50W less power consumption.

For the mobo Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo is good and for the PSU Corsair GS600 is more than enough for you.

Corsair GS500 500 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com


----------



## saikiasunny (May 25, 2012)

Yes man, your processor is really good, all it needs is a little bit of horsepower(oc). Use it for some time and later upgrade it to something better. 
And go with the sapphire 7850 as suggested by topgear. It is much faster than 560ti and u can oc it like hell. Let me clear it to you-
mobo(ddr3)~6k
ram~1.5k
gpu~16k
psu~4k
cooler~2.1k
dvd rom~1k
total~31k
or if possible reuse you dvd rom too.


----------



## Lost-One (May 25, 2012)

hi,

@ top-gear hey if i m gonna buy ivy-bridge then mobo Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo would be  a waste won't it because it will take me around 5 to 6 months to gather some money and buy the ivy-bridge and than i can buy a good mobo which would suit ivy-bridge..and for these 6 months i can use my old intel dg35ec mobo [ and i f u r telling me to buy a new mobo cuz my old mobo would cuz some kind of problem for the gpu or psu then that changes everything and if it doesn't then my point stands correct..]and as for ocing the cpu i don't know how to do that and i don't think i will do it..cuz i had read that ocing causes high temp promblem and i have some issues with the high temp thing cuz i live on third floor and in summer..my pc is hot and and some times it shuts down cuz of over temperature..[ so ocing goes out of point unless i want to fry my cpu ]
as for gpu i m going for both u r choices msi hawk and Sapphire HD7850 if any of these is available then i will buy in 16k  
and what do u think about this psu [ Corsair CMPSU-700GUK 700 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com ] i know u said 600 watt is more then enough but i don't want to change psu in future when i would be buying ivy and other stuff
@ saikiasunny ur opinion needed too..

thanks


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2012)

if you are going to get a ivy based combo in 5-6 months you don't have to get a new mobo for your existing cpu.

GS700 is a good PSU - you can go for it.

For the gfx card look for Sapphire HD7850 - if you can't find it just let us know.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 26, 2012)

If you are upgrading in 5/6 months, then u don't need to change anything. And you are getting a good cooler, so you can play with oc a little. If you are getting a gs700, then i would say better get a tx650v2. It can easily power a gtx680, and will be able to handle mid range sli/cfx.


----------



## Lost-One (May 28, 2012)

hey,
hi guys i went to a few shops for last to days and got different prices but also different confusing views from the dealers and one of the common thing was about the dvd rom and psu ..most kept arguing on how my choice for asus-DRW-24B3ST was wrong and they said its old,its speed is slow...i took this model name from jas thread so i don't think his choice would be wrong but then the thread was updated in 2011 so i dont know..so if any one can clear it up..other one was for psu most of them didn't sell it other kept on arguing and praising other psu which name they didn't remembered..i dont know if they were taking me lightly or what...got the price for the hawk one its for RS 15,050 and at last i got 3 dealers who said they would be checkin prices and would tell me tomorrow...i don't know man what to do i was so confident at first about what i m buying but after going through all those shops i don't even trust my self now...

@saikiasunny - i don't know how u do it [ buying pc stuff making decision]
it took a hell out of me..and also i gave the info of gs700 to the dealers 
so was it a good choice....
 well please someone if u could clear up the dvd rom,psu situation 

and if everything wents right i would have my upgrade by 31st may to 2 june

saluto signore


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2012)

asus-DRW-24B3ST is good drive and it should handle all of your DVD/CD writing/reading job very well and talking about old 3.5 years old samsung drive is still the latest IMO 

The only latest drive you can get is with BD disc reading and writing feature but they will cost a lot and BD discs price and availability is a big issue - so stick with asus-DRW-24B3ST.

GS700 and TX650v2 both are good but TX650v2 has two years more warranty.


----------



## Lost-One (May 28, 2012)

all right that puts me at some ease...
i think i will stick with gs 700 cause i already gave its name to the dealers and can u give a name for a hard disk 1 tb..
right now i looked up on two but whats the difference 
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST31000524AS)
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST31000524AS) | Internal Hard Drive | Flipkart.com

Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST1000DM003)
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST1000DM003) | Internal Hard Drive | Flipkart.com


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2012)

The ST31000524AS model has 32MB cache memory and the ST1000DM003 model has 64MB cache memory - so the second one will perform better .


----------



## Lost-One (May 28, 2012)

man u don't sleep either....ok if the 64mb cache memory is better mean the ST1000DM003 model what about the price on flipcart and what is its price in your region..
here's what i gave too the dealers 
1.gpu-7850 and hawk  
2.psu-gs 700
3.cooler cpu-212 evo 
4.drw-24b3st

hawk was of RS 15,050 7850 was hard to find but i got one of maybe gigabyte
psu price they said would be 6k
others pending and are wd hard disk good too..


----------



## funskar (May 28, 2012)

U can get new gaming rig for 30k.
As u have hdd+monitor..
Why to buy ivy bridge when the purpose is gaming


----------



## Lost-One (May 28, 2012)

@ funskar
well u have a point but all of this happened suddenly for me and i just got excited  and rushed..two weeks ago i didn't had a pc i was using my old Compaq laptop..used too gaming at my friends house then out of nowhere my cousin who talked to me like 2-3 yrs ago gave me his pc and a advice on upgrading it..gpu and the other stuff...and as for the ivy well i m kind of crazed about these things.the high end stuff..u can take this yesterday i went to a shop of pc items and man the displays,all the gpu,processers the high end stuff felt like was in heaven..well u can say i m crazed for the high end stuff..

i think i wrote to much to explain but this is my feelin


----------



## saikiasunny (May 28, 2012)

Don't let the feelin takeover you. Even i am attracted too them. But unless you are a rich guy or a tech enthusiast you won't actually need the ivy bridge to satisfy your gaming needs. 
Btw you are getting a really good price for the 7850. As topgear said, there is not much difference between a 2011 and a 2012 drive. Both gs and tx are good. But the gs700 at 6k is a little high. The tx will save you a few bucks and will provide more warranty.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 28, 2012)

2 Years more is substantial. Go with TX Series.


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2012)

Lost-One said:


> man u don't sleep either....ok if the 64mb cache memory is better mean the ST1000DM003 model what about the price on flipcart and what is its price in your region..
> here's what i gave too the dealers
> 1.gpu-7850 and hawk
> 2.psu-gs 700
> ...



usually 1TB HDD costs around ~5k in local market and Seagate is offering only 1 year warranty on it's bare drivers but WD still has 2 years warranty - so better get WD blue series drives or WD black series drivers ( hard to find though and pricey ) with 5 years warranty.


----------



## Lost-One (May 30, 2012)

hey ,
bad - bad news for myself.they don't have the stuff i mean,i live in north Delhi..
and they don't have the 2 gb msi or 7850 only hawk..
and they have the psu gs 700 for rs 5400 + tax....
they don't have 212 evo but they are offering hyper 101 for rs 1100..
they don't either have the asus dvd rom and are offering the lg 24x
man this is really some bad thing for me..i have choice of going to another state gurgaon they said that this stuff is manufactured there and i can directly search for it there..but the problem is i have never been outside Delhi..i mean not alone...what should i do?


----------



## saikiasunny (May 30, 2012)

What do you mean to say about the gpu, sorry but i coudn't understand it 
the gs700 at ~5.4k is not bad. 
Don't go for anything less than 212 evo. 
If you can get the things from gurgaon, better get it from there! If you can't go there alone, convince someone to get along with you.


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2012)

Lost-One said:


> hey ,
> bad - bad news for myself.they don't have the stuff i mean,i live in north Delhi..
> and they don't have the 2 gb msi or 7850 only hawk..
> and they have the psu gs 700 for rs 5400 + tax....
> ...



Contact here :

SMC International
# 208 
Vishal Bhawan-95
Nehru Place
New Delhi-110019
Ph. +91-11- 46515363


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 4, 2012)

hi guys, sorry for the delay the guy i had to go with had paper's...
i have the final pricing 

1.psu gs 700 for rs 5400 + tax
2.2 gb msi or 7850 both for around 17,800 + tax
3.msi hawk for 15,500 only
4.Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler for  1350
5.couldn't find the Asus DRW-24B3ST anywhere the only have the oem
instead they are still insisting lg


----------



## Cilus (Jun 4, 2012)

For DVD Writer, buy anything from LG, Samsung or Sony, whichever is available. More or less all are same.

The Price of HD 7850 is highly overpriced. Contact SMC which is a Delhi based shop as suggested by TopGear.


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2012)

Lost-One said:


> hi guys, sorry for the delay the guy i had to go with had paper's...
> i have the final pricing
> 
> 1.psu gs 700 for rs 5400 + tax
> ...



if it's Hyper 212 Evo just grab his - at this price it's just steal  normally CM hyper TX3 Evo costs ~1.35k.


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 6, 2012)

hey, hi guys i already gave the money to the dealer he said that i would have my stuff by tomorrow....i still asked him for the Asus DRW-24B3ST if he could get it from anywhere....if not then i would have to go with lg gh24ns70 or the 71...
Thx for your support guys..will reply when i get the stuff...
Thank you....


@topgear--Thx for the address but they too don't have the Asus DRW-24B3ST ...i hope if i m lucky i might find it in gurgoan ...


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 6, 2012)

So what are your final components?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 6, 2012)

Lost-One said:


> hi guys, sorry for the delay the guy i had to go with had paper's...
> i have the final pricing
> 
> 1.psu gs 700 for rs 5400 + tax
> ...



May I ask where are you getting CM Hyper 212 EVO at that price? Its steal.


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2012)

Lost-One said:


> hey, hi guys i already gave the money to the dealer he said that i would have my stuff by tomorrow....i still asked him for the Asus DRW-24B3ST if he could get it from anywhere....if not then i would have to go with lg gh24ns70 or the 71...
> Thx for your support guys..will reply when i get the stuff...
> Thank you....
> 
> ...



just get the DVD drive from here 

Asus DRW-24B3ST Internal Optical Drive | Internal Optical Drive | Flipkart.com


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 9, 2012)

hey hi guys,

@d6bmg-- sorry i missplaced the prices before for evo the price was for dvd-rw
i was asking the prices on phone and was writing it here at the same time my bad..
@topgear---thx man but the dealer got the asus drw 24b3st for me..was really hard to find...

now for the bad part..the gpu hawk or the 2 gb versions are hard to find i searched for it in whole nehru place and smc even flipcart....the price for 2 gb msi at flipcart is overpriced..but maybe it will be my last resort...if any one of u from delhi knows about a shop which deals for msi then plz if u can give me the address or ph.no..it will be really help full..


i got all the stuff except the main thing graphics card..
all right here it is 
1.got the psu gs 700 for 5400 + tax
2.asus-24b3st for 1500
3.hyper evo for 2100
4.sony bravia klv-26bx320 for 6k [ i got it from my cousin its 5 months old only] 
thx


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2012)

^^ here you go 

SMC International
# 208 
Vishal Bhawan-95
Nehru Place
New Delhi-110019
Ph. +91-11- 46515363

BTW, I would suggest you to get Gigabyte HD7850 Oc Ed..


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 11, 2012)

@topgear-thx for the shop name but i had already checked up with them and they didn't had the msi gpu....
btw is the Gigabyte HD7850 Oc Ed better then the 2 gb msi or hawk
cause i was buying it for cooling
1.i live on third floor and its really hot up here..
2.as summers are going on its really crazy up with my pc like a lot of heating..
3.is Gigabyte HD7850 Oc Ed has good enough cooling


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 11, 2012)

Cooling wise it is a nice card. But only concern is regarding its fan noise. But i don't know if the prblm is applicable to all the gigabyte 7850 oc cards.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ some forum members have bought the Gigabyte HD7850 C Ed. and none has faced any noise issue so far 

@ OP -HD7850 is better than GTX 560 Ti - so the HD7850 OC ed. is better than HAWK - so you can go ahead with Gigabyte HD7850 OC Ed.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 12, 2012)

@Topgear its none not nine, i got confused with your post !


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 12, 2012)

hey hi guys,
sorry for the delay but i finally bought a gpu...some of u might get angry at me but what can i do it was a really funny and fast situation for me to chose which one to buy...the thing is the dealer who was looking for the gpu called me today on mobile and told me that the hawk or the 2 gb msi was no where to found and i had to make a choice..what to do now..he gave me 5 mins to decide...and said i can look on net and tell him quickly...
at the same time when i was about to turn my pc on the lights went off..for a moment i thought to call u guys but then i remembered that i don't have ur numbers..so i just told hime to buy something better then hawk...and here i m 
@topgear --i know pal that u suggested the 7850 but i was always keen to nvidia and msi and as for my last choice i thought to go with 7850 but the msi didn't have one and the heating  was the problem[ ps. maybe i m just a noob who doesn't know a thing but still thanks for ur help] 
@saikiasunny--thanks to u too pal...

ok enough talk the card i bought in hurry is [plz be gentle and tell me if its good or not]

N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC
i don't know anything about this card and there aren't any reviews about this one odd..so plz tell me if it was a good choice..


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ Congrats  and that's great card you have got - noting better is available from nvidia right now around 20-22k but you should have opt for Gigabyte HD7870 OC Ed. ( ~21k ) instead which offers performance similar to GTX 580.



saikiasunny said:


> @Topgear its none not nine, i got confused with your post !



just a typo ( and sometime they can be really confusing ) ... thanks for pointing it out


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 13, 2012)

Congrats . Thats a really nice card and is little faster than the 7850 , and don't worry it doesn't mean if there is a new card you can't buy a nice old card !
BTW how much did you paid for it?


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 13, 2012)

hey hi,
@top gear---hey man i don't know i m stuck with this card..and oddly enough i was looking for reviews of it there are none to find and i don't know what the difference between the N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC version and non oc version the only difference was the mark of oc on the box other then that i looked on net both oc and non-oc version look same..and this kind of worries me...

@saikiasunny--i didn't got what u were trying to say but thx anyways the pricing was around 20k...

i haven't installed any of the stuff yet [ i don't know how too and i don't want to screw it]
i m waiting for my cousin..man where the hell he is he was supposed to be here by 11:00  am........waiting


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 13, 2012)

I meant that sometimes it is better to invest in a older faster card rather than to invest a slow, new-gen card . Hope you understood


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 13, 2012)

@saikiasunny--funny but true.....man i thought that delhi was the main marketing area in whole india for electronics stuff and it would be a piece of cake buying the stuff i wanted but all the hassle and in the last some thing different....
but still thanks to U guys i was not alone in this and made it through  and i know i ask a lot of crap question [ and m very confused guy]but still U guys helped me..thx and i m still waiting for my cousin to show up..


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome. Don't worry asking questions is the way to gain more knowlege . And remember no question is silly :O


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2012)

Lost-One said:


> hey hi,
> @top gear---hey man i don't know i m stuck with this card..and oddly enough i was looking for reviews of it there are none to find and i don't know what the difference between the N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC version and non oc version the only difference was the mark of oc on the box other then that i looked on net both oc and non-oc version look same..and this kind of worries me...



The difference between OC and non Oc version is non C version runs at stock clock speed and the OCed version is factory overclocked to give a slight boost in performance over the stock clocked version.

Talking about reviews - here you go 

*www.kitguru.net/components/graphic...-n570-twin-frozr-iii-power-edition-oc-review/

MSI GTX570 1280MB Twin Frozr III 'Power Edition' OC Review - Introduction


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX 570 for 20K in 2012? sorry to say, not the wise use of money considering the better alternatives available. Both performance wise and power consumption wise.

Closing this thread as the OP has bought his items.


----------

